# Need suggestions



## Gditm (Mar 2, 2016)

I live in va. I want to spend a week or two in Florida to fish. I'm mostly interested in speckled trout. But red drum or snook or tarpon and anything cool like that I'd love to fish for too. Just wondering good locations close to good known Rivers for trout.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

read up on the Florida Saltwater Regulations. Snook has a season, others like
the trout and redfish have very strict size limits.
I guess you are open to the time of year to visit ?
there are some great fishing guides with reasonable rates in the Mosquito Lagoon
that can put you on some awesome big gator trout and red drum. (by boat).
search YouTube for Capt. Chris Myers is at the top of the ladder. He posts many, MANY
good videos on YT about bait, tackle, presentation methods, yada yada yada.
IMHO, the whole State of Florida offers excellent salt water fishing from Key West to Panama City
or up to Jacksonville.
I am an East Coast fisherman - know absolutely nothing about the West Coast.
good luck !!

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*2016 Florida Saltwater Fishing Regulations Guide*

*http://www.eregulations.com/florida/fishing/saltwater/*


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

"Red Drum" = "Redfish" in FL


----------



## Gditm (Mar 2, 2016)

Are the red drum down there like a seasonal thing? Here they are gone from probably December until April or may.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Try to find a back issue of the *Florida Sport Fishing* magazine. *September - October 2014*
maybe order one from www.floridasportfishing.com
some very good articles on the Florida monster trout, lunker snook, just a very good issue, 
that's why I have hung on to it. Even their website can give you some help.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BarefootJohnny said:


> Try to find a back issue of the *Florida Sport Fishing* magazine. *September - October 2014*


Gditm,

Shoot me a PM . . . I have THAT ISSUE as a PDF file and will E-Mail it to you !!!

Tight Lines !


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

They never leave VA. You can catch them all year long


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Where in FL.?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

andypat - - - your question is not clear


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

BarefootJohnny said:


> andypat - - - your question is not clear


 What part of FL. are you going to visit. I know about SW FL. I lived and fished in Venice for a lot of years. PS You can catch redfish/red drum as you call them all year in FL. BarefootJohnny, I was asking Gditm where he is going to be in FL.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Is the OP still on here ???


----------

